# se taper (+ nourriture / boisson)



## missismero

HOLAAAA!!

tengo un amigo frances que creo que habla CH'Ti....el "frances del norte"....y no se si hable en Ch'ti o en vocabulario juvenil...os pongo todo para ver si sabeis que quiere decir...

_"je rentre de paris_
_jy suis allé une ptite semaine avec sarah,mon ex._
_et* la jvé* *me* *taper une bonne cote a l'os donc tout roule*"_

a ver si alguien entiende la ultima frase...
y de ante mano,gracias por todo!


----------



## Seica

Bienvenido al foro missismero!

Parece que a tu amigo le gusta hacerte sudar  A ver qué dicen los nativos, pero creo que la frase que se te resiste significa algo así como: 

_Y allí (en Paris) me comí un buen chuletón, así que todo va bien_.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días:



Seica said:


> _Y allí (en Paris) me comí un buen chuletón, así que todo va bien_.


 
Yo entiendo otra cosa: Y ahora, me voy a comer....

En un registro muy castizo: *meterse entre pecho y espalda*.


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour Missismero,

Ce n'est peut-être pas du ch'ti mais plutôt un genre de langage SMS (_jvé_ pour je vais...) Et _ptite_ peut appartenir au registre "jeune qui écrit mal" ou être une imitation de la langue parlée... au choix !
_Ptite_, en ch'ti... donnerait sûrement _ch'tite_ .
Bon courage avec ce copain pas facile à comprendre...


----------



## missismero

Que rapido habeis contestado todos!!Gracias!!


_*la jvé **me* __*taper ...*_ quiere decir alli me comi???
taper significa comer??
Esque he mirado en diccionarios y en foros...y hasta poner que es follar!!Entonces,no se que es...

_*une bonne cote a l'os donc tout *_

Esto quiere decir...un buen chuleton??
Y que quiere decir......a l'os???


----------



## Seica

A ver, vamos por partes:

_la_ = allí 
_jvé_= como muy bien dijo Athos de Tracia, es la abreviatura de _je vais_ (perdón por mi mala interpretación)
_me taper_= _taper_ puede significar muchas cosas, _hacer (un trabajo), comer o beber_...
_côte a l'os_ = chuleta


----------



## Paquita

_et* la jvé* *me* *taper une bonne  cote a l'os donc tout roule*"

et là : y ahora

je vais : voy a 

me taper : según los contextos:
_Se  taper
se  taper
se  taper
se  taper (une corvée)
se  taper dans le dos
se  taper dessus
se  taper l'incruste
se  taper les cuites
Se  taper un délire

en este contexto culinario será comer, tragarse

une côte à l'os = una chuleta con hueso

une bonne = según contexto: buena o grande

tout roule: todo está perfecto: 
ça  roule (rouler)
ça  roule?


----------



## jprr

> *III. −* _Empl.  pronom. réfl._ *A. −* _Pop., fam._ *Se taper qqc./qqn* *1.* [Le compl. désigne qqc. qui se mange ou se boit]      S'offrir, manger, boire. _Se taper un bon gueuleton_.     _Sur les cinq heures, (...) il allait se taper  un crème_ (Céline, _Mort à crédit_,  1936, p. 166). _Tiens, ma  vieille elle a soixante-cinq ans, j'habite avec elle. Eh bien, à son  âge, elle se tape encore son kil de rouge dans la journée_ (Sartre, _Mort ds âme_,  1949, p. 247). − _Loc._ _Se taper la cloche_. V. _cloche_1  C 3.


(source)
Il conviendarit de compléter "qui se mange ou se boit" par "ou se consomme avec plaisir" ....
"Il s'est tapé une blonde" ne peut pas se comprendre sans savoir par le contexte s'il s'agit d'une bière ou d'une femme


----------



## missismero

mmmhhh....Pues el contexto era de que se habia ido con su ex-novia a hacer un viaje....
Por eso,no me cuadra mucho que diga,despues de decir que se ha hecho un viaje con su ex-novia,que alli,en paris,se comio una chuleta con hueso y que todo va bien...Creo que hace referencia a que en esa semana se lo ha pasado bien con  su ex-novia y que gracias a esa semana,todo marcha entre ellos....Eso podria ser??O es lo de comerse una chuleta??

MUCHAS GRACIAS POR VUESTRA AYUDAAAAA!!!de verdad!!!!
Y por dedicarle tiempo a mis dudas....GRACIAS!!


----------



## Paquita

_"je rentre de paris_ = vuelvo de París
estuvo en París pero ya ha terminado su estancia allí

_jy suis allé une ptite semaine _= estuve allí casi una semana_

avec sarah,mon ex._ = con Sarah, mi ex novia

Parece que siguen viéndose y disfrutando juntos de un viajecito, o a lo mejor, Sarah vive en París y se ha alojado en su casa.

_et* la etc= *_y ahora que he vuelto y  la estancia parisina con mi ex está terminada, estoy pensando en el futuro inmediato y este futuro es el chuletón que voy a meterme entre pecho y espalda, por lo que, como lo puedes ver, todo me va requetebién


----------



## Claroline

_je rentre de paris
jy suis allé une ptite semaine avec sarah,mon ex.
et* la jvé* *me* *taper une bonne cote a l'os donc tout roule*_

*Tu amigo estaba en Paris con su ex novia Sarah durante una semana (o quizas 5 o 6 dias para explicar lo de "ptite")*
*Ahora se va a comer una chuleta, todo esta perfecto (parece feliz!) *

*Asi lo entiendo.*

*Cuidado con su vocabulario, tu amigo usa lenguaje sms, como lo han dicho los demas ! *


----------



## missismero

muchas gracias  a todos!!!!!!


----------



## poupéedechiffon

Hola!

No puedo encontrar el significado exacto de esta frase y temo responder cualquier cosa:

Ce taper une bouteille de Cointreau?

Por lo que veo "taper" tiene múltiples significados.

Muchas Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Se taper : meterse por el gaznate, tragarse, beberse...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Pohana

Gévy said:


> ... Se taper : meterse por el gaznate, tragarse, beberse...


 _Se taper la cloche_ (pas trop élégant remarque), comer muchooo.

_la jvé me taper_ ...  en Venezuela diríamos _me voy a papear_....

À +
Pohana


----------



## Gévy

Hola Pohana:

También en España usamos _*papear *_de forma coloquial, pero solo vale para comer, no para beber.

Se taper se traducirá supongo según el contexto. Estoy pensando que de forma general podría ser :* meterse ... en el cuerpo.*

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## jprr

Gévy said:


> ...
> Se taper se traducirá supongo según el contexto. Estoy pensando que de forma general podría ser :* meterse ... en el cuerpo.*


... entre pecho y espalda


----------



## Gut

En Andalucía se utiliza mucho la expresión "hincarse" + comida (no vale para bebidas). No sé si es conocida en el resto de España. El caso es que me parece que su utilización es idéntica a la expresión francesa "se taper" + nourriture:
"Me voy a hincar un chuletón".
Saludos


----------



## fredinmad

Hola,

También se utiliza "*zampar*" (por lo menos en Madrid). 
"Me voy a zampar un chuletón"

Saludos


----------



## Pohana

fredinmad said:


> ... También se utiliza "*zampar*" (por lo menos en Madrid). "Me voy a zampar un chuletón"...



En Venezuela también se utiliza esta expresión, aunque no se considera muy elegante en realidad.

À +
Pohana


----------



## fredinmad

Pohana said:


> En Venezuela también se utiliza esta expresión, aunque no se considera muy elegante en realidad.
> 
> À +
> Pohana



No, pero tampoco es que "je vais me taper une côtelette" sea una forma muy elegante de hablar


----------



## Juan II

*NUEVA PREGUNTA

*​
En el libro "L´élégance du hérisson" de Muriel Barbery he encontrado la frase siguiente: 

"...y compris papa qui s´en est retapé un petite bière"

Entiendo que significa: "incluido también papá que se sirvió otra cerveza". 

No he encontrado ningun significado de retaper que me viniera bien. 

Gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

No es que se la sirvió, es que se la bebió/tomó.

BIsous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

y además "*s'en* est retapé"= a consecuencia de ello (tú sabrás a qué remite...)


----------



## Juan II

Paquit& said:


> y además "*s'en* est retapé"= a consecuencia de ello (tú sabrás a qué remite...)



Sí, es algo que tampoco comprendí, el uso de en.


Transcribo el contexto completo. Disculpad las faltas, pero sigo cometiendolas: 


"À ce moment-là, un joueur français a perdu son short dans un maul et, tout d´un coup, je me suis sentie complètement  deprimée parce ça a fait rire tout le monde aux larmes, y compris papa quie s`en est retapè une petite bière, malgrè deux siècles de protestantisme familial."

¿A qué se refiere este en/por qué su uso aquí? 

Gracias.


----------



## Pohana

Juan II said:


> ... *ça a fait rire tout le monde aux larmes, y compris* papa qui s`en est retapé une petite bière ...



*Tout le monde* (y compris papa) *a rigolé* avec la situation, *à cause de cela*, lui (papa) se tomó otra cerveza.


----------



## Juan II

Gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## serma

Hola, alguien podría decirme como traducir esa frase en una tarjeta postal que dice:
"On vadrouille dans les îles grecques. Qu'est-ce qu'on se tape comme oursins! Les gens sont vachement gentils avec nous."

Podría referirse a que pasan el tiempo sin hacer nada? 
No tengo ni idea. 
Si podéis traducírmelo os lo agradezco. 
Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Como puedes ver teníamos un hilo con esta expresión, lee las respuestas.

En tu caso diría:
- ¡Nos hinchamos a erizos de mar!

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## serma

Muchas gracias, Cintia&Martine. 
Es una suerte q estéis ahí. 
Saludos


----------

